# Ocala, FL Banded Pigeon Found!



## Casca (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just found a yellow banded Ocala, FL pigeon today that seems to have a broken wing. The band reads "OCALA AUG 2009." We found it living behind some Christmas trees at a grocery store we work at and have been taking care of it for the past few nights along with some coworkers. The store called pest control so we conspired with the other workers, captured it and agreed to take her in and find its owner. If anyone has any information that would be helpful as to who its owner may be or how to find out, please let me know! I'd like to find it a home quickly; I am far from a bird handler. It is so cute, smart, and healthy. It is obvious to be that this is no feral pigeon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Club Name : MARION COUNTY RPC 
Club Code : OCALA 
Club Secretary : BUTCH OLECHOWSKI 
City : BELLEVIEW 
State : FL 
Phone No. : 352-693-3170


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you and your coworkers for helping this little guy.
Hope the owner can be found and he wants the bird back.
Please let us know what the outcome is.

Reti


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Call me at 352-653-8844 as Im a member of the OCALA club and can pick up the bird. Thanks ~Brian


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

We picked up the bird today. Thanks Alex for your rapid rersponce! 



Casca said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just found a yellow banded Ocala, FL pigeon today that seems to have a broken wing. The band reads "OCALA AUG 2009." We found it living behind some Christmas trees at a grocery store we work at and have been taking care of it for the past few nights along with some coworkers. The store called pest control so we conspired with the other workers, captured it and agreed to take her in and find its owner. If anyone has any information that would be helpful as to who its owner may be or how to find out, please let me know! I'd like to find it a home quickly; I am far from a bird handler. It is so cute, smart, and healthy. It is obvious to be that this is no feral pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Truly great work everyone! I'm so glad this pigeon was kindly cared for while in the Xmas tree lot and then picked up by our member. A very happy ending!

Terry


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

The bird was returned to the owner this morning.

Happy Holiday's!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That IS wonderful news!

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Casca (Dec 13, 2009)

Great! I am very happy to hear our little pigeon is at home. What a good pigeon!


----------

